# Max and Freya



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

their my kids
im so attached to them 
Freya is lutino
and Max is a gray cockatiel, except he's a light gray color
And their both almost 5 months
i love my cockatiels 

heres a pic of them


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

very lovley tiels there max could be a cinnamon very beautiful


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks 
hmm if max is a cinnamon, it could make sense. my bf said a while ago his mom might be part Cinnamon too. 
hmm ill look into it though 

Btw your birds in your signature is very adorable


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow they are very pretty 'tiels.  

I love the light grey, it's so different to seeing a lot of greys like my 3 who are darker as are my 2 babies.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks 
Yeah there's a couple light gray tiels in their family tree. 
it would be great if he was dark gray. but i like him the way he is, makes him special


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww.... what very sweet babies you have


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Flappy said:


> Awww.... what very sweet babies you have


Thanks 
I wouldnt give them up for anything in the world


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Max very definately appears to be a cinnamon pied lovely bird as is your lutino. Very similar to my pair of birds lol i noticed that when i was reading another post
Mikey


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

bigmikey36 said:


> Max very definately appears to be a cinnamon pied lovely bird as is your lutino. Very similar to my pair of birds lol i noticed that when i was reading another post
> Mikey


oh a cinnamon pied? I was wondering if he was something different, Thanks for the help ^^


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are both very pretty and lovely colours.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Sophia said:


> They are both very pretty and lovely colours.


Thank you =^-^=


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Max is defiantly cinnamon - but I don't see the pied

Bart - in my signature is normal Grey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Max looks like a normal Cinnamon to me. Pied would have patches of yellow or white randomly placed sometimes not so random around the body. Not just the typical white wing edges you see on most mutations. Also It's sometimes easy to mistake a female Cinnamon for a male as thier Melanin is so light. The yellow shows through more. At 5 months he/she probably is not through a first molt yet. At this point Max looks like a hen to me. If the wing spots and tail bars disappear in the molt you have a boy.


----------

